# Fulton County Reports



## C.J. (Jul 13, 2010)

figured I'd go ahead and start this to get a report leading up to sept 11. Checked a cam in fulton and seen most activity around 6am


----------



## Goatman70 (Jul 13, 2010)

Been seeing alot around midday, browsing in the ditches.


----------



## swamp (Jul 14, 2010)

*Promising New Year!*

Have not put cams out yet will do Friday!  I got two places in S. Fulton that got some deer that need a ride in my truck!! Here are last year pics!


----------



## ugakw06 (Jul 20, 2010)

I just started living and working in fulton co and was wondering if someone could point me to a place to hunt around here. I hunt pretty much bow only. Any public land around here? Thanks for any help


----------



## PChunter (Jul 20, 2010)

no public land, and you will either have to pay out the wazzo, or buddy up real good with someone quick to hunt fulton. I've been getting alot of mid day pics aswell. And watched two studs browse around at 2pm last friday. Even got picks of them on my little camera i use to check my memory cards.


----------



## Killer (Jul 25, 2010)

ugakw06 said:


> I just started living and working in fulton co and was wondering if someone could point me to a place to hunt around here. I hunt pretty much bow only. Any public land around here? Thanks for any help



Dude, i wish there was some public land around Fulton.  However the secret has been out about the suburban bucks and good places are hard to find.  Alot of my places are now neighborhoods, parks and roads.  Good luck but i wouldn't count on having to many people allowing you to hunt there yard unless you know some folks in the area.


----------



## ugakw06 (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks for the responses. I kinda figured that was the case. Looks like i'll be doing some driving this year.


----------



## twiggs25 (Aug 16, 2010)

*South Fulton*

Here are a few that are showing up every day. This property is in the heart of big buck country (right outside of downtown Fairburn) but we are just not seeing anythign big. Maybe in a few weeks...


----------



## swamp (Sep 16, 2010)

Saw 3 on the bow opener about 10am nothing since.  I had no shot saplings I forgot to cut about 30yds away.  Trying my other spot tomorrow evening and Saturday morning.


----------



## PChunter (Oct 8, 2010)

saw three young bucks this morning, but didn't see the first deer til after 9am. And had to run off a 5pt at 11am to get down.


----------



## swamp (Oct 15, 2010)

Any updates hunt south fulton and slow movement!


----------



## JWilson (Oct 15, 2010)

they are chaseing  everywhere in north fulton


----------



## PChunter (Oct 18, 2010)

we are not seeing much movement at all in central fulton around camp creek


----------



## swamp (Oct 19, 2010)

*S. Fulton*



PChunter said:


> we are not seeing much movement at all in central fulton around camp creek



Yeah slow around me too near Butner Road, wonder whats up?


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 19, 2010)

J. Wilson is crazy!


----------



## JWilson (Oct 20, 2010)

No WE are not!!!!


----------



## PChunter (Oct 20, 2010)

not even thinking about the ladies yet!


----------



## PChunter (Oct 20, 2010)

swamp said:


> Yeah slow around me too near Butner Road, wonder whats up?



Too many wondering hunters is whats up on my property, everytime I go new tracks and truck tire marks. Yeah, off Butner Rd too! Can't wait til I catch'em on my powerline. APD already has there plate number and just waiting for me to call.


----------



## JWilson (Oct 21, 2010)

*here is the problem*



PChunter said:


> Too many wondering hunters is whats up on my property, everytime I go new tracks and truck tire marks. Yeah, off Butner Rd too! Can't wait til I catch'em on my powerline. APD already has there plate number and just waiting for me to call.



I think the problem is sites like this and Magazines like GON always running their mouth about all the big deer here and every one and their brother coming up to hunt them legal or not it does not matter when the deer has bone on its head. People will do what ever it takes. When I was growing up here in Alpharetta the big deer were here then as they are now but we did not have as many yahoos in the woods. We never had any proplems until a few years ago until people started running adds and running their mouth. But thats just me. Think about it, if you find a good spot on a WMA or a good fishing spot someone runs an add and that place is covered with people. Whats your thouhts on it


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 21, 2010)

You are right about too much advertisement.  But, the big boys are not chasing yet.  Are you gonna put me on a deer this year?  I need to kill a doe.


----------



## JWilson (Oct 21, 2010)

Yea I can help you call me or shoot me a pm I'm going bear hunting this weekend


----------



## Jasonbritt80 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice deer ya got CJ, grats on the kill. you should post on this forum to.


----------



## swamp (Oct 23, 2010)

Saw a 4 pointer and raccoon right after around 6pm and then three does at dark!


----------



## C.J. (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks bud, took him in North Fulton sept 30 traveling with 3 other bucks. havent seen any good chasing yet.


----------



## PChunter (Oct 26, 2010)

saw 2 does this morning, still not a ton of buck sign but there are a bunch of scrapes that have popped up lately. I think next weekend will be on fire where I'm at.


----------



## JWilson (Oct 26, 2010)

your still two to three weeks out


----------



## Ranger10 (Oct 27, 2010)

JWilson said:


> I think the problem is sites like this and Magazines like GON always running their mouth about all the big deer here and every one and their brother coming up to hunt them legal or not it does not matter when the deer has bone on its head. People will do what ever it takes. When I was growing up here in Alpharetta the big deer were here then as they are now but we did not have as many yahoos in the woods. We never had any proplems until a few years ago until people started running adds and running their mouth. But thats just me. Think about it, if you find a good spot on a WMA or a good fishing spot someone runs an add and that place is covered with people. Whats your thouhts on it



I completely agree with you, its very frustrating. But there's really no way around it. When you shoot a big buck, people will find out about it and run their mouths. When i shot my 172.5 earlier in the season i tried to keep it quiet so people wouldn't flood into North Fulton, however two days after i shot it someone posted my pictures on the forums.


----------



## cactusjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Arent you the one who posted this story with your picture??

 http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=573646


----------



## cactusjack (Oct 27, 2010)

and then updated us later with how your mount was coming along at Fortners


----------



## urban hunter90 (Oct 27, 2010)

cactus he didnt start the thread and of course when asked he would share the story, he never said where he killed it, and a taxidermist update has nothing to do with what we r talking about, and yes it is frustrating that people r starting to flood to the suburbs and roaming on our home turf that we have been hunting since we could shoot a bow


----------



## Jcon87 (Oct 31, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=580013 Bucks are moving in the am


----------



## PChunter (Nov 1, 2010)

went yesterday evening and only saw one doe around 5:30. A lot the scrapes that were there last week have dried up and have not been hit.


----------



## onespirit125 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hunted this morning, chatt hills and only saw one doe around 10 am, nothing on evening hunt. Did find new scrape line, maybe tomorrow. Anyone have any luck?


----------



## bow stopper (Nov 8, 2010)

Weekend of 10/30 saw small bucks chasing and 100+ and 120+ seeking.  This weekend nothing....they were breeding under the dark moon.  Should pick back up later in the week.


----------



## Jcon87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thursday morning saw 8 doe shot one there are fresh scrapes and rubs everywhere! Ruts getting close boys


----------



## BigChecker (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree...just started seeing heavy scrape activity around me and the younger bucks really started to get wound up. the bigger bucks are becoming visible too. i still think we are a week away from the heavy but after this rain comes through you better be in the stand!


----------



## hvickers2 (Nov 14, 2010)

Cam had pics of bucks in morning to afternoon all last weekend and early week. They are getting the hint but still a week out had a good one killed later sat on our place when he came in to check does. I got 2 3 1/2 yo + shooters in those pics. One was while I was at the ga game on the 6 th. Saw nothing yesterday and 3 1 1/2 yo 8 & 6's just cruising through this am


----------



## JWilson (Nov 15, 2010)

Just wait till the week of thanksgiving when we have a full moon. Then it will be on a few days before the full moon and the next week after the full moon. But thats just me and I dont know anything about this hunting stuff


----------



## bow stopper (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm down near Camp Creek and the rut has been the same as the past 12 years.  Seeking/Chasing end of Oct first of Nov...everything disappears between 6th or so to around 12th....then the does group back up and now the bigger bucks should by off and on over the next 2 weeks.  Saw three groups of does this weekend and only one small 4 pt that obviously missed out on most of the action.


----------



## PChunter (Nov 16, 2010)

we had a good 8pt chasing hard sunday morning, ran a doe for 20mins around in circles around my buddy. We will see some big ones starting tomorrow through thanksgiving i promise you.


----------



## PChunter (Nov 17, 2010)

chasing this morning in fulton


----------



## twiggs25 (Nov 19, 2010)

The last few days I have seen some spikes and small basket racks pushing doe's around.  They were not really chasing hard, just pushing.  Still have not seen a decent buck with any doe's and I see a lot of doe's! I am in South Fulton.

Do y'all think this weekend through next weekend will be the time?


----------



## JWilson (Nov 19, 2010)

*yes*



twiggs25 said:


> The last few days I have seen some spikes and small basket racks pushing doe's around.  They were not really chasing hard, just pushing.  Still have not seen a decent buck with any doe's and I see a lot of doe's! I am in South Fulton.
> 
> Do y'all think this weekend through next weekend will be the time?



I have been hunting Fulton County for the last 15 years and the only advise I can give you is watch the moon. The full moon in November is the time to be in the woods.


----------



## Killer (Nov 23, 2010)

*what in world is going on....*

i usually have seen tons of big bucks roaming and chasing by now.  I haven't seen anything over 110 yet.  Not to woried but wondering whats going on.  Anyone else having problems seeing the big ones.  Actually i went today and didn't even see a single deer.  I have seen a little bit of rutting the past week or two but all the bucks are small.  Well im hoping that after thanksgiving some big ones start roaming around more.  pretty disappointed


----------



## urban hunter90 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ive only seen smaller bucks chasing but they have been chasing hard. I saw a big buck today but never got a shot. I think they r gonna show up here in the next few days


----------



## PChunter (Nov 24, 2010)

decent bucks chasing on my piece but def. not the big boys yet. Should see the studs soon.


----------



## urban hunter90 (Nov 28, 2010)

stuck a 9 pointer, they r showing up


----------



## ugaboy (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey urban was this deer in Johns Creek??


----------



## twiggs25 (Nov 28, 2010)

Went this morning in the Chatt. Hills area.  My dad saw a spike and I saw a big 0. Not really sure whats going on, I know there are tons of deer in that area.


----------



## PChunter (Nov 28, 2010)

we hardly saw anything this morning too!


----------



## twiggs25 (Nov 28, 2010)

Went back this afternoon.  Saw 1 decent 3.5yr 8 pointer.  He came in about 5:30, after I hit the can a couple of times. The guy I took ith me didnt see anything.


----------



## sethpea (Dec 2, 2010)

5 of us on 200 acres saw absolutley nothing.  What happened?


----------



## Golightly (Dec 5, 2010)

Fulton county has been on the last two days in my neck of the woods.  7 different bucks seen.  Some good chasing.  At least one hot doe still around.


----------



## urban hunter90 (Dec 6, 2010)

chasin like crazy where i am, saw 5 bucks today and shot an 11 pointer


----------



## PChunter (Dec 6, 2010)

good im heading to the woods tommorow after this wind gets outta here


----------



## solocamslayer (Dec 6, 2010)

saw 5 different bucks Friday afternoon, amazing they have come out of "lock down" all of a sudden and I'm not sure the post rut will not be just as good as the rut


----------



## Jcon87 (Dec 11, 2010)

Went hunting yesterday have seen deer everytime ive hunted this particular property saw nothing strange??? Ruts gone and passed?


----------



## NO ONE (Dec 29, 2010)

Any one still hunting in south fulton?Or are yall just not talking about it?


----------



## swamp (Jan 7, 2011)

NO ONE said:


> Any one still hunting in south fulton?Or are yall just not talking about it?



Still hunting South Fulton, going in the morning as a matter of fact! Anybody seeing anything?


----------



## NO ONE (Jan 12, 2011)

I jumped a couple of does crunching into my stand yesterday.Hard to be quiet when you are walking on half inch of ice.


----------



## solocamslayer (Jan 14, 2011)

I saw three last night before dark, two does and a button buck. No arrows fired.


----------



## PChunter (Jan 14, 2011)

saw 12 deer this morning, they were running all over the place right after daylight around camp creek. They were all spooky though from listening to me slip and slip through the woods. One things for sure though you can hear them coming a mile away right now in the snow and ice.


----------



## swamp (Jan 15, 2011)

saw 5 at 11:20, did not even know they were ther thought it was squirrels and i got in at 10:30!


----------



## C.J. (Jan 26, 2011)

When is everyone going to start looking for sheds?


----------



## urban hunter90 (Feb 28, 2011)

from what ive seen they r still holding on to the headgear


----------



## chevieboy16 (Nov 23, 2011)

i whouldnt say theair is no public in fulton do like alot of huters go around nabiorhoods and ask drive around sweet water creek and find a place 2 pull of road and walk in woods and you can gun or bow cuz thats douglus couny


----------



## Jcon87 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thats not public property^^^^^^someone owns it.


----------

